# RAI - Side effects SUCK!



## Z mann R2

Well it's been 3 weeks since my 106 mCI dose of RAI and first I want to say I'm very thankful that results of the scans showed the cancer has NOT SPREAD! FYI, I had follicular carcinoma and a total thyroidectomy was performed a few months back.

Now on to these dang side effects of RAI. I read the possible side effects that only a FEW people may have and I'm just saying I've prolly got them all. First was major nausea the night of the dose about 5 hours into it. Vomiting only the first night. No appetite and constant nausea for about 5 days. Finally that went away and that was followed by a loss of taste. To this day I'll say I still have lost about 75% of my taste. Unless it's really salty or really spicy I can't taste sh*t! I'm not an emotional dude being only 29 but after spending hours BBQing over the weekend for July 4th and then not tasting hardly anything it finally got to me. My wife caught me tearing up and I just had a moment of thinking "what if this never returns??!!".

I've read how some people never gained their taste back. Has anyone here experienced that?

Also, the last side effect is the painful thyroid beds in my neck. It's still sore in that whole region and I still can't look up hardly without it hurting. That I'm not too worried about. I think it just means the RAI is working.

Anyways I hate to complain because I'm thankful for my results but man the taste thing is really getting to me.....:aim25:


----------



## Andros

Z mann R2 said:


> Well it's been 3 weeks since my 106 mCI dose of RAI and first I want to say I'm very thankful that results of the scans showed the cancer has NOT SPREAD! FYI, I had follicular carcinoma and a total thyroidectomy was performed a few months back.
> 
> Now on to these dang side effects of RAI. I read the possible side effects that only a FEW people may have and I'm just saying I've prolly got them all. First was major nausea the night of the dose about 5 hours into it. Vomiting only the first night. No appetite and constant nausea for about 5 days. Finally that went away and that was followed by a loss of taste. To this day I'll say I still have lost about 75% of my taste. Unless it's really salty or really spicy I can't taste sh*t! I'm not an emotional dude being only 29 but after spending hours BBQing over the weekend for July 4th and then not tasting hardly anything it finally got to me. My wife caught me tearing up and I just had a moment of thinking "what if this never returns??!!".
> 
> I've read how some people never gained their taste back. Has anyone here experienced that?
> 
> Also, the last side effect is the painful thyroid beds in my neck. It's still sore in that whole region and I still can't look up hardly without it hurting. That I'm not too worried about. I think it just means the RAI is working.
> 
> Anyways I hate to complain because I'm thankful for my results but man the taste thing is really getting to me.....:aim25:


It takes a while but I do believe you will get your taste back. In the meantime, suck on lemon drops or other sour candies to get the salivary glands going.

Let us know how you are doing in a few weeks.

The main thing is that you are a cancer survivor. I know a guy that had to have half his palate and tongue removed................................

He subsequently died and not w/o a lot of suffering.

So, keep the faith! You are going to be A-okay and your taste will come back. You have been through a lot and you are a true survivor!

Oh, the things we take for granted.......................right?

Thank you for sharing your experience with us also.

How are you feeling and are you on thyroxine replacement yet?

Guys need hugs too so here is a hug for ya'!


----------



## bigfoot

Sounds like you've been through a whole lot lately. So glad the cancer is in check! Don't feel bad about bringing stuff up -- it's not complaining, just hard to be tough 100% the time.
:anim_32:


----------



## Z mann R2

Thanks guys....ya I'm back on my synthroid. 150 mcg's and feels much better now. The LID really got old fast haha but I only needed to do it for a lil over a week and Vlasic pickles really helped since they use non iodized salt. Other than that just hangin around waitin for this taste thing to come back. Thanks for the kind words I'll let y'all know when the taste returns ( or should I say if? =\ )
-Tim


----------



## Andros

Z mann R2 said:


> Thanks guys....ya I'm back on my synthroid. 150 mcg's and feels much better now. The LID really got old fast haha but I only needed to do it for a lil over a week and Vlasic pickles really helped since they use non iodized salt. Other than that just hangin around waitin for this taste thing to come back. Thanks for the kind words I'll let y'all know when the taste returns ( or should I say if? =\ )
> -Tim


Your taste will come back!!! Repeat after me! LOL!!


----------



## mum2bradley

Glad to hear there is no cancer.
I only had a small dose for Graves' disease. I didn't loose my sense of taste but I had thought my salavia glands were done but after about a month and a half they were fine again. So hopefully your taste buds start working soon.
I am almost 4 months post RAI and still working on healing. Just got my dose increased to 112 and feeling slightly better.
Keep your chin up.
Leanne.


----------



## Queencreekmom

I was diagnosed with Follicular Carcinoma last month.. I'm 3 weeks post surgery and haven't had RAI.. from what my Dr. says I won't need too. My heart, prayers and thoughts go out to all of you, you are survivors! arty0045:


----------



## Andros

Queencreekmom said:


> I was diagnosed with Follicular Carcinoma last month.. I'm 3 weeks post surgery and haven't had RAI.. from what my Dr. says I won't need too. My heart, prayers and thoughts go out to all of you, you are survivors! arty0045:


OMG!! You poor dear! I am so glad you have joined us!! What led up to your diagnosis?

How is your incision site and did you have lymph node involvement? Are you on thryoxine replacement yet?

Welcome and we all wish you a speedy recovery!


----------

